# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Albino Woodhouse Toad

## Gerards

My toads are getting some good size now and I just wanted to share a pic. I have three albinos and each one is a different color. I will take some pics of the other later. Thanks for looking.

----------


## Terry

Very nice! I have seen several albino northern leopard frogs.

----------


## Pluke

That's an awesome toad, Gerards..

----------


## Gerards

Here another one of my woodhouseii, thanks again for looking.

----------


## Heather

He's so cute! I'm loving all of the different species of albinos lately. Very nice.

----------


## DeeDub

Wood house's are my fav toad.  Lots of natives around my home.  Gerard, how do you sex them? Thanks!

----------


## exasperatus2002

Very nice.

----------


## Johnantny

I purchased and raised albino wood house trio back in 2007. They grew to adult size in under a year on a diet of dusted crickets and pinkie mice.

Check out this video on YouTube:

Attack of the toads - YouTube

----------


## mikesfrogs

That video is going to cost me alot of money. lol 

NOW I HAVE TO BUY SOME OF THOSE.

----------


## DeeDub

> I purchased and raised albino wood house trio back in 2007. They grew to adult size in under a year on a diet of dusted crickets and pinkie mice.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> Attack of the toads - YouTube



LOL....awesome video!!

----------


## Locascio

lol funny vid  stacking toads is always a fun game

----------


## Ranger Patrick

Are you interested in selling any of your albino Woodhouse's?  Or do you know where they are available?  I need one for a program I'm doing at a national park in Colorado, but can't seem to find them available on the internet now.  Had heard through various forums that people had problems with albino Woodhouse's health, but yours look like they're growing well.  Thanks -
prcaimyers@yahoo.com

----------


## mikesfrogs

Albino woodhouse toads aren't availible til summer. They are seasonal breeders

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gerards

Yeah, like Mike said, they won't be available until later in the summer. Just watch the classifieds, they'll be on there soon.

----------


## Ranger Patrick

Do either of you recommend a particular breeder/seller?  On other forums many said their Albino Woodhouse Toads died, apparently a congenital problem from some breeding groups.  Looks like yours are healthy.  I was hoping someone had an extra one they would sell before summer, since I need one for summer ranger programs at the national park where I work.  Thanks for the info -

----------


## mikesfrogs

Ill have a hundred babies or so in a few months

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gerards

It's all about how you set them up, theyer easy if given the correct enviorment. Unfortunately, they're all getting ready to breed for me so I'm not looking to sell any. Sorry!

----------


## Carlos

Awesome toads Gerards, congratulations and thanks for sharing  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Ranger Patrick

Ok thanks.  If either of you (mikesfrogs or Gerards) want to sell an adult after breeding, let me know, otherwise will look for your posts when you have babies.  Best wishes on the breeding season!

----------

